# Question about cube designs



## Matthew Lam (Mar 22, 2015)

I want to start to design a cube by myself any tutorials on where to start and how?


----------



## OkinawaSolver (Apr 16, 2015)

I think you can make stuff on "solid works"


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Apr 17, 2015)

I have solidworks. It's not hard at all. I think there are only 3 videos about cube design with it, though... 
https://youtu.be/83a_DX8WDe8
https://youtu.be/lFzD_RATkWw
https://youtu.be/VPGPdWlRH-c


----------

